# günstiges gamingnotebook gesucht



## Mark728 (26. August 2013)

*günstiges gamingnotebook gesucht*

hi, ich such nenn Notebook auf dem battlefield 3 in erträglicher Grafik laufen soll. wenn ich zuhause bin möchte ich nach Möglichkeit  ein oder zwei Bildschirme dran anschließen. um nicht über den Notebookschirm zocken zu müssen.

aber ich kann bei den meisten Notebooks nicht sehen welche grakka verbaut ist. z.B.

http://www.amazon.de/Aspire-Noteboo...8&qid=1377470644&sr=1-1&keywords=gamer+laptop

z.b. wie viel muss ich ausgeben? reichen 700€?


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2013)

in anbetracht dessen das die CPUs ein für ihren Zweck ganz gute Grafikeinheit mit haben ist da oft auch kein separater GPU verbaut
Und mit dem Budget wird man echt nicht glücklich, allerdings bekommt man dafür schon aber wieder einen ziemlich guten Normalen Rechner


----------



## Mark728 (26. August 2013)

was meinst du mit seperater gpu? ich hab nicht so die meiste ahnung.


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2013)

bei Notebooks ist nicht unbedingt eine Grafikkarte sondern nur der Grafikchip, die GPU, verbaut, wenn denn eine vorhanden ist, ansonsten ist kommt die Grafik aus dem Prozessor, die nicht uneingeschränkt Spieletauglich ist
Wirklich gute Spieletaugliche Laptops fangen auch eher grob beim doppelten deines Budgets an


----------



## Mark728 (26. August 2013)

meinst du onboard Grafik?

wehren diese für bf3 geeignet? 


Samsung 900X3A A01 mit Intel Core i5, 4GB, schnelle 128GB SSD und Windows 7 Pro bei notebooksbilliger.de

ASUS K95VJ-YZ133H Notebook (46,7cm (18,4

LENOVO IDEAPAD Z500 59370777 Notebook (39cm (15,6


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2013)

wenn BF3 für BödeFeld3 steht, dann ja
Ansonsten dürften die Relativ unbrauchbar sein

Aber nochmal, warum willst unbedingt einen Laptop? Wenn das Ding eh auf einem Schreibtisch steht und nicht öfters unterwegs bist macht das überhaupt keinen Sinn


----------



## Mark728 (26. August 2013)

ich glaub deine aussagen sind anzuzweifeln.
das asus hat ja die Geforce GT 635M drinne.
BATTLEFIELD 3 on Geforce GT 635M AKA GT 555M - YouTube


----------



## Shorty484 (26. August 2013)

Die Notebook-Grafikkarten sind denen der Desktoprechner immernoch deutlich unterlegen. BF3 mag mit der GT 635M vielleicht mit reduzierter Grafik laufen, aber bei kommenden Spielen wird es wohl schlechter werden. Du musst Dir darüber im klaren sein, dass Du jetzt 700 Euro oder mehr für ein Gerät ausgibst, das in ein paar Monaten "veraltet" ist und kaum noch spieletauglich. Einen normalen PC kann man aufrüsten, wenn er zu schwach wird, ein Notebook nicht.


----------



## Mark728 (26. August 2013)

das ich für das Geld mit nemm Desktoprechner besser beraten bin ist mir klar. ich muss aber leider nenn laptop haben. in dem youtube video stehen fast alle Graphikdarstellung auf ultra. also müsste der 
asus mit der Geforce GT 635M
ASUS K95VJ-YZ133H Notebook (46,7cm (18,4

für battlefield 3 zufriedenstellen sein.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2013)

Mit ner 635m und einem normalen Notebook-COirei5 läuft BF3 auf NIEDRIGEN Details und dazu auch bei einer für Laptops normalen Auflösung, also eher 1366x768, aber bei mittel wird es schon nix mehr, von Full-HD mal ganz zu schweigen - diese Videos bei YouTube, also denen würd ich da auch nicht so vertrauen... können auch fakes sein. 

Hier wurde die 635m getestet: NVIDIA GeForce GT 635M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  weiter unten auch BF3.


zudem bekommst Du für ca 700-800€ auch schon was merkbar besseres, WENN es kleiner sein darf - warum hast Du denn überhaupt ein so großes Notebook ausgesucht? Das ist ja so groß, dass es an sich auch nicht mehr den Sinn eines Notebooks erfüllt ^^


----------



## Mark728 (27. August 2013)

stimmt ist echt ein bisschen groß. 15,6 oder 17 würden auch noch reichen. hat den keiner nenn link von nemm guten notebook?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2013)

Also, ich hab mal geschaut: bis 800€ sind die hier DEUTLICH besser als ein Modell mit einer 635m.


MSI GE60-i560M247 (0016GA-SKU9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und MSI GE60-i760M245 (0016GA-SKU11) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit ner 660m => NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ zB BF3 auf mittel in 1376x768 um die 50 FPS

Oder MSI GE60-i750M245FD (0016GC-SKU2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Lenovo IdeaPad Y500, Core i5-3230M, 8GB RAM, 1TB, WXGA (59372445) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit der neueren 750m, die ein bisschen über der 660m einzuordnen ist

Und von der Leistung her noch ein Stück besser mit ner 670m: Medion Erazer X6823, Core i7-3630QM, 8GB RAM, 750GB (MD 98313/30015452) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die bringt auf mittel 1366x768 ca 55-60FPS in BF3 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


Noch bessere Modelle als die genannten kosten dann eher gut über 1000€


----------



## Mark728 (27. August 2013)

danke für die hilfe.  aber deine links funktionieren nicht alle.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2013)

Ich glaub der pcghardware-Preisvergleich ist grad down, und Links zu Geizhals.at werden hier automatisch zu pcgh-Links umgewandelt...  geht mal direkt zu geizhals.at/de und dann such dort nach den Notebookmodellen

MSI GE60-i560M247
MSI GE60-i760M245
MSI GE60-i750M245FD
Lenovo 59372445
Medion Erazer X6823 98313/30015452


----------



## Mark728 (30. August 2013)

was haltet ihr von den hier scheint ein gutes preisleistungsverhältniss zu haben.  
Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk, Windows 8, schwarz (NX.MCCEG.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Samsung 535U4C, A6-4455M, 8GB RAM, 500GB, Windows 8, silber (NP535U4C-S02DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2013)

Das Samsung hat eine deutlich schwächere Grafikkarte als alle, die ich nannte. Das Acer wäre auf dem Level wie das MSI GE60-i750M245FD und Lenovo 59372445, allerdings gibt es bei Acer IM ZWEIFEL mal eher Problemchen mit Wärme usw., die Qualität ist also nicht so gut - sie ist nicht "schlecht", also natürlich funktioniert das Modell sicher einwandfrei, aber bei dem Preis ist halt echt Drumherum um CPU und Grafikchip das billigste vom Billigen. Aber für den Preis, 100€ weniger als andere mit dem gleichen Grafikchip, ist es Top


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. August 2013)

Mark728 schrieb:


> hi, ich such nenn Notebook auf dem battlefield 3 in erträglicher Grafik laufen soll.


 
Single oder Muliplayer ?

Denn im Multi ist die CPU viel ausschlaggebender für die Min-FPS als die Grafikkarte.
Ein schneller intel Dual-Core mit HT oder Quad-Core sollte es schon sein um dauernd über die 40 FPS zu kommen.

Und das gilt für die Desktop-CPUs.
Bei Mobile-CPUs sind die bezahlbaren Taktraten ja noch um einiges niedriger.


----------



## Mark728 (31. August 2013)

hab jetzt mal den hier ins auge gefasst.
Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk - Test - CHIP Online

für das geld scheint das ein sehr gutes notebook zu sein.


----------



## svd (31. August 2013)

Ja, ist nicht schlecht, aber nicht zum (BF3) Spielen geeignet. Beim Prozessor handelt es sich um eine Stromsparversion des Core i5.
Der taktet 1Ghz (1000MHz!) langsamer, als das von Herbboy erwähnte "MSI GE60-i560M247".
Außerdem ist ja nicht einmal ein optisches Laufwerk verbaut (was aber eh egal ist, wenn du eh lieber Steam, Origin etc. benützt).

Das MSI Notebook ist, für 700€, was für Gamingnotebooks gerade mal zum Einstieg reicht, eh schon optimal ausgestattet.
Zumindest passen die Komponenten besser zusammen.

edit: Wenn du mit dem Kauf noch ein bisschen wartest, vlt. eine Woche, oder so, das Nachfolgemodell mit GT 750M soll bald im Handel erhältlich sein.


----------



## Mark728 (6. September 2013)

ich hab mal das hier ins Auge gefasst.
Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G1Takk, WUXGA schwarz (NX.MCEEG.011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
 (momentan ist der auch in der aktuellen mediamarkt Werbung)
 weiter unten im Link dazu sind Testberichte.






 warum steht da


 Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G1Takk


 und in den Testberichten


 Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk


 bzw.


 Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50aii


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2013)

Der Acer hat wie svd sagte ne Stromspar-CPU, das kann in einigen Spielen zur Bremse werden. 


Und wegen der Modellnamen: Grad Acer hat alle Nase lang Modelle, die LEICHT von einem anderen abweichen - dabei geht es dann um Dinge wie zB andere Festpatte, anderes Display, vlt auch anderes Windows, 1x USB mehr oder weniger, HDMI ja/nein, CPU mit anderem Takt usw. - wenn aber in den Tests zumindest CPU und Grafikkarte übereinstimmen, dann kann man vom Test durchaus Rückschlüsse auf alle Modelle der V5-573G-Reihe ziehen, die auch diese (oder eine ähnliche) CPU und die gleiche Grafikkarte haben


----------



## Mark728 (10. September 2013)

was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen dem acer v3, v5 und dem v7?


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

Das sind halt unterschiedliche Modellreihen. Nen V7 finde ich aber gar nicht ^^


*edit* den V3 bewirbt Acer als normales Notebook http://www.acer.de/ac/de/DE/content/group/notebooks  , den V5 als "Ultra thin", also dünner mit dem Label "Ultrabook" http://www.acer.de/ac/de/DE/content/group/ultrabooks 

Und die *S*7-Reihe gehört zu den Top-Modellen, die fangen ja erst über 800€ an


----------



## Mark728 (10. September 2013)

die Reihe V3 scheint am günstigsten zu sein. 
hier mal welche zum vergleichen.
Preise hab ich gegebenenfalls mit Versandkosten gerundet.


V3 ca. 880€
Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G75Makk, GeForce GTX 760M, WUXGA, Linux (NX.M8SEG.012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
super Preisleistung
finde ich aber verdächtig, wo ist der haken?

V5 ca. 810€
Acer Aspire V5-573G-74508G1Takk, WUXGA, ohne Betriebssystem, schwarz (NX.MCEEG.016) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
viel schwächere Hardware als beim V3 aber fast gleicher preis.

V7 ca. 860€ (hab 90€ vom preis runter gerechnet da hier Windows 8 dabei ist. )
Acer Aspire V7-582PG-74508G52tkk, schwarz (NX.MBVEG.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
auch wenn ich die 90€ für Windows abziehe ist der Preis ungefähr so hoch wie bei den anderen beiden. trotzdem ist hier die schwächste Hardware verbaut.

    welches ist am besten für mich, und warum ist das V3 so viel günstiger?


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

Zunächst mal sind das 5er und 7er eben Ultrabooks - d.h. die haben bestimmte Mindest-Vorgaben von Intel wie zB maximale Dicke des Gehäuses, mindestens ich glaub 8Std Akkulaufzeit bei Office, Booten innerhalb von 10 Sekunden (oder so ähnlich), Gewichts-Obergrenzen, die sehr niedrig angesetzt sind usw. , und wenn man dann TROTZDEM "sogar" eine Nvidia 750m schafft zu integrieren, dann ist das natürlich aufweniger, als wenn man das bei einem Notebook tut, bei dem es für Akkulaufzeit, Gewicht usw. keine festen Anforderungen gibt. Zudem könnte das Material beim 5er und 7er auch hochwertiger sein als beim V3, vlt auch das Display und andere Kleinigkeiten. 

Das ist aber auch bei anderen Notebooks so. Es gibt Luxus-Notebooks für 1500€, die rein von der Leistung für Spiele VÖLLIG ungeeignet und schwächer als ein 500€-Notebook sind - aber es geht da eben nicht NUR um die Leistung.


----------



## Mark728 (10. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zunächst mal sind das 5er und 7er eben Ultrabooks...



das V5 taucht aber bei Chip in der Bestenliste der Notebooks auf
Vergleich: Notebooks 14 - 15,6 Zoll bis ca. 1000 Euro im Test - CHIP Online

hier mal die Bestenliste der Ultrabooks zum Vergleich
Vergleich: Ultrabooks & Co. ab 14 Zoll im Test - CHIP Online


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

Bei Acer.de steht der V5 aber wie Du siehst bei Ultrabooks, aber an sich ist es doch völig egal: man entscheidet sich halt für ein Gesamtpaket, egal wie das nun heißt, und Ultrabooks SIND ja gleichzeitig auch Notebooks, die "dürfen" also auch ohne weiteres in einer Liste auftauchen, die allgemein für Notebooks gedacht ist  ein Ultrabook ist halt eine Art "Label" für ein Notebook mit bestimmten Mindest-Anforderungen bei bestimmten Dingen, die Intel vorgibt - das ist alles.

WIRKLICH was anderes sind zB Tablets oder Desktop-PCs, aber ein Ultrabook ist auch ein Notebook.


----------



## Mark728 (10. September 2013)

habs nur unter ultra-thin (super dünn) gefunden
Acer | Ultra-thin

ist das jetzt ein ultrabook? (retorische frage)

ich dachte erst ultrabooks würden so heißen weil man damit auch wie mit einen tablet arbeiten kann.
aber der Name ist ja im Prinzip nur ne Werbestrategie von Intel.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2013)

Die Bezeichnung "Ultrabook" hat GANZ klare Vorgaben, UND du musst das quasi bei Intel auch "beantragen", das so nennen zu "dürfen" - es kann sein, dass das Acer ein Ultrabook ist, aber nicht so heißen darf, weil die die "Labelgebühr" an Intel nicht bezahlen wollen. Es kann auch sein, dass manche der Modelle ein "Ultrabook" sind, manche aber nicht, zB wenn eines der V5-Modelle eine gute Grafikkarte drin hat, dann schafft das vlt die vorgegebene Akkulaufzeit nicht und ist halt formal gesehen kein Ultrabook, und ein anderes V5-Modell ist vlt doch ein Ultrabook, weil es keinen starken Grafikchip hat und die Akkulaufzeit hinkriegt. 

Aber wie gesagt: es ist an sich schnuppe, außer man will unbedingt alle Ultrabook-Features, dann weiß man eben, dass ein "Ultrabook" das auch alles kann und muss nicht selber mühsam nach Modellen suchen.


----------



## tapferertoaser (11. September 2013)

Mark728 schrieb:


> die Reihe V3 scheint am günstigsten zu sein.
> hier mal welche zum vergleichen.
> Preise hab ich gegebenenfalls mit Versandkosten gerundet.
> 
> ...



Der Haken den Nummer 1 und 2 haben ist mehr als eindeutlich.  1 Hat als OS "nur" Linux; 2 hat gar keine Angabe zum OS.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. September 2013)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Der Haken den Nummer 1 und 2 haben ist mehr als eindeutlich.  1 Hat als OS "nur" Linux; 2 hat gar keine Angabe zum OS.


 
Und was soll daran der "Haken" sein 

Ich schätze mal er hat schon ein OS oder er kauft sich ein neues.
Win7 kriegt man aktuell für 1 1/4 Appel und 2 Eier 
Und Win8 kostet auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2013)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Der Haken den Nummer 1 und 2 haben ist mehr als eindeutlich.  1 Hat als OS "nur" Linux; 2 hat gar keine Angabe zum OS.


 
Er hat doch sogar beim S7 was runtergerechnet => da steht ja "auch wenn ich die 90€ für Windows abziehe..." 

ihm geht es darum, dass das V3 bei ca. gleichem Preis eine viel stärkere Hardware bietet und warum das so ist.


----------



## Mark728 (12. September 2013)

ich dachte bei den Grafikchips heißt höhere zahl gleich besser Grafikkarte.
aber laut dem link ist das nicht immer so.
kapier ich nicht.

Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

z.B.
gtx 485M platz 49
gtx 670M platz 57 
gtx 760M platz 61


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. September 2013)

Mark728 schrieb:


> *ich dachte bei den Grafikchips heißt höhere zahl gleich besser Grafikkarte*.
> aber laut dem link ist das nicht immer so.
> kapier ich nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Prinzipiell sind aktuellere Grafikkarten-Generationen meist schon schneller als die Vorgänger.

ABER:
Beim Vergleich zwischen zwei Grafikkartengenerationen ist es ebenso wichtig die 2.Ziffer (Nvidia) bzw. die Ziffern 2&3 (AMD) miteinzubeziehen.
Also bei einer GTX 670M die "7" und bei einer GTX 760M die "6".

Man muß also nicht nur die Grafikkarten-"Generation" vergleichen sondern auch die einzelne "Chip-Bezeichnung".

Um ganz sicher zu gehen sollte man also immer die Benchmarks vergleichen und nicht nur nach der Generation gehen.
Wobei man sich aber fast immer sicher sein kann ist, daß Grafikkarten einer neueren Generation bei vergleichbarer Leistung weniger Strom verbrauchen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2013)

Jo, die erste Ziffer ist immer die "Generation", und die zweite die Leistungsklasse innerhalb der jeweiligen Generation.
Dass IMMER eine "höhe Zahl" besser ist, kann ja gar nicht sein, denn die aktuellen "Einsteiger"-Karten sind natürlich trotzdem noch schwächer als die Top-Karten der letzten und vorletzten Generation, und die Firmen wollen natürlich nicht ihre Karten einfach nur "durchnummerieren"... bei Autos ist das ja auch so: ein 3er BMW ist im Schnitt schwächer als ein 5er, und die 5 soll auch die Überlegenheit zur 3 ausdrücken. Aber ein _modernder_ 3er BMW ist wiederum besser als ein alter 5er, obwohl 3 kleiner als 5 ist...  

Man kann GROB aber sagen, dass die zweite Ziffer sich pro Generation um eins verschiebt, also: eine 750m ist wie eine 660m, eine 660m wie eine 570m und eine 570m wie eine 480m und so weiter - aber nur GANZ grob. Es ist meistens so, dass eine neue Karte MINDESTENS genau so gut ist wie die Karte aus der Generation vorher, die die gleiche zweite Ziffer hat, also: eine zB 650m ist MIND so gut wie eine 550m, wahrscheinlich aber etwas besser. 


Wie gut die Karten dann GENAU sind, das erfährst Du wiederum über solche Testseiten, aber auch da musst Du genau hinschauen: manchmal ist eine ältere Karte vom "Platz" her höher, aber nur, weil sie in einem Benchmarktest wie 3DMark06 besonders gut ist. DIeser Test ist aber, wie der Name sagt, aus 2006 und kann die Leistung von modernen Karten teilweise nicht erfassen. D.h eine ältere Karte könnte dort deutlich mehr Punkte als eine moderne bekommen, obwohl die moderne in aktuellen Spielen viel schneller ist als die ältere Karte.


----------



## Mark728 (12. Oktober 2013)

lang ist es her, aber bin immer noch am suchen.
zu dem hier.
MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98313)

wo ist der grafikkchip in der benchmarkliste?
Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
doch nicht der auf platz 21?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2013)

Nein Platz 56. Aber schau nicht so auf die "Platzierung", denn viele Chips, die "besser" sind, gibt es gar nicht mehr oder sind nur in ganz wenigen Einzel-Modellen. Die 670MX ist ein wenig besser als die 760m


----------



## Mark728 (13. Oktober 2013)

ich denk mal ich werd den hier nehmen.

Test Medion Erazer X7825 (MD 98416) - Gamer mit Intel Core i7-4700MQ & Nvidia Geforce GTX 770M

http://geizhals.at/eu/medion-erazer-x7825-md98413-30015778-a967268.html
http://geizhals.at/eu/medion-erazer-x7825-md98414-30015832-a967269.html

obwohl die 
1920x1080 macht für nur 67 € mehr glaub ich mehr sinn


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Mark728 schrieb:


> ich denk mal ich werd den hier nehmen.
> 
> Test Medion Erazer X7825 (MD 98416) - Gamer mit Intel Core i7-4700MQ & Nvidia Geforce GTX 770M
> 
> ...



Höhere Auflösung heißt aber auch, dass die Spiele dann langsamer laufen als bei 1600x900 - nur als Info


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiss grade nicht, ob der schon genannt wurde, aber der Lenovo Ideapad Y580 15.6 inch laptop - Dawn Grey (Intel Core i7 3630QM 2.4GHz, 8Gb RAM, 1Tb HDD, Blu-ray, Nvidia Graphics, Windows : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories wurde mir hier vor einigen Wochen empfohlen und ich bin echt zufrieden.
Schlagt mich nicht, wenn der schon vorher verworfen wurde oder nicht in Frage kommt :p
Nicht ganz so teuer, hat aber Full HD und reicht fuer aktuelle Spiele super aus. Auch die Verarbeitung und Spielereien wie die Tastaturbeleuchtung machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Akkulaufzeit ist halt beim zocken so lala.


----------



## Mark728 (14. Oktober 2013)

im lenovo ist die gtx670m drinne, die ist ok, aber gtx770m ist halt besser.

von daher will ich den medion.
15,6 find ich zwar besser als nenn 17zoll brocken.
aber wo find ich nenn 15,6 zoll mit ner gtx770m für unter 1200€?

http://geizhals.at/eu/medion-erazer-...8-a967268.html
oder?
http://geizhals.at/eu/medion-erazer-...2-a967269.html
oder nenn 15,6
.......
15,6 find ich zwar besser als nenn 17
aber wo find ich nenn 15,6 zoll mit ner gtx770m für unter 1200€?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Oktober 2013)

Das wird schwierig  Wobei der Unterschied nicht der groesste sein duerfte, aber diese Beurteilung ueberlasse ich Profis wie Herbboy 
In meinem ist sogar nur eine 660 drin. Allerdings wuerdest du ja auch 400 Euro sparen. Wenn du allerdings das Budget hast, warum nicht


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Mark728 schrieb:


> im lenovo ist die gtx670m drinne, die ist ok, aber gtx770m ist halt besser.
> 
> von daher will ich den medion.
> 15,6 find ich zwar besser als nenn 17zoll brocken.
> ...



770m gibt es wohl keine, hat halt auch mit der Kühlung zu tun (die in einem 15,6er logischerweise noch schwieriger als bei 17 Zoll ist)

Aber Medion Erazer X6821 oder X6823, da gibt es welche mit ner 670m und unter 1000€, aber die 770m ist dann eben schon 20% schneller...

Notebook und Gaming ist halt Mist


----------



## Mark728 (14. Oktober 2013)

http://geizhals.at/eu/medion-erazer-...8-a967268.html
oder?
http://geizhals.at/eu/medion-erazer-...2-a967269.html

welchen würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2013)

ICH würd eher den mit der kleineren Auflösung nehmen. FullHD find ich bei 17 Zoll sowieso eher "anstrengend", vor allem außerhalb von Games, und in Games selber glaub ich nicht, dass die Grafik wirklich merkbar besser wirkt bei FullHD - aber man hat halt weniger FPS bei FullHD wegen der mehr Pixel, die berechnet werden müssen.


----------

